# fishing lure duplicator



## HappySnag

fishing lure duplicator

any body has parts list for the duplicator and blueprint?






thanks snag


----------



## HappySnag

parts list
#1-what is the gear box model?i think it 30 turn for 1 minute
#2-what is the tread #,on treaded rod,to move the griner?
#3-what are the parts,holding the rav lure and the housing for holding the spindle,
what is the size?
we can go with 40" width,of treded rod,
angle eiern frame,to hold the grainer,and treded rod is moving the griner,

please help with the parts list,
put up there how much you can.

thanks snag


----------



## Snakecharmer

HappySnag said:


> parts list
> #1-what is the gear box model?i think it 30 turn for 1 minute
> #2-what is the tread #,on treaded rod,to move the griner?
> #3-what are the parts,holding the rav lure and the housing for holding the spindle,
> what is the size?
> we can go with 40" width,of treded rod,
> angle eiern frame,to hold the grainer,and treded rod is moving the griner,
> 
> please help with the parts list,
> put up there how much you can.
> 
> thanks snag


Did you try posting your questions on the youtube video link to the guy who posted the video?


----------



## HappySnag

I had no luck with you tube.
any machinist can anser the question.
we can go with 1" shaft and 1" treded rod.
if you look at the video,what is the part,on left,what is squizing the blank wood,i think it has to spin,with blank,
and what is the model of the housing in mitel,holding the blank and chuck?


----------



## HappySnag

I realize the part on left side of spindle,do not spin,it has to be sharp point,to squize the blank in.
the top part,is treded rod rotating in pipe or tubing material,with nut velded to one end,that feed-move the griner,
what is the gear box driven with?it has motor inside?
it is simple to make,if you have the parts identified.


----------



## Snakecharmer

HappySnag said:


> I realize the part on left side of spindle,do not spin,it has to be sharp point,to squize the blank in.
> the top part,is treded rod rotating in pipe or tubing material,with nut velded to one end,that feed-move the griner,
> what is the gear box driven with?it has motor inside?
> it is simple to make,if you have the parts identified.


I see in his comments that the one motor is from a automobile windshield wiper motor. which in used on the threaded rod with the grinder.

I would think a rotisserie bar-b-que motor would be about the right speed also. I got 2 in my garage so I'll have to give it a whirl.


----------



## backlashed

HappySnag said:


> #2-what is the tread #,on treaded rod,to move the griner?


 Probably a UNF thread, 24 to 32 TPI would be my guess.

Unless you like building your own stuff I'd buy a mini lathe with a duplicator attachment. If you can build your own toosl/machines you probably don't need our help.


----------



## HappySnag

Snakecharmer 
let as know ,how is your project going.

backlashed 
it is allways good to help with sagestion.
some time they are gold,if you can not use them,it will help somebody.


----------



## HappySnag

HappySnag said:


> Snakecharmer
> let as know ,how is your project going.
> 
> backlashed
> it is allways good to help with sagestion.
> some time they are gold,if you can not use them,it will help somebody.


did anybody work on that?


----------

